# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum > قسم الترجمة >  دورة شاملة للمصطلحات والاختصارات

## مدحت

دورة شاملة للمصطلحات والاختصارات
=======================
اقدم لكم اخواتى واخوانى دورة عن المصطلحات والاختصارات فى شتى الانواع
--------------------------------------------------
1-مصطلحات اقتصادية
2-مصطلحات طبية
3-مصطلحات بيئية
4-مصطلحات قانونية وسياسية
5-مصطلحات فى الكمبيوتر
6-مصطلحات فى الانجليزية 
7-الاوقات فى الانجليزية



وطبعا كل هذا شامل الاختصارات لكل المصطلحات
............................
مصطلحات واختصارات اقتصادية
===============

IMF _______intrenational monatry fund
صندوق النقد الدولى
GATT________general agreement for trad and tariff
الجات _الاتفاقية العامة للتعريفات والتجارة
HIPC________heavily indebted poor countries initiave
مبادرة الدول المثقلة بالديون
IDA________international development association
لجنة التنمية الدولية
GDP_________ growth domestic progress
نمو التقدم المحلى
WTO________world trad organization
منظمة التجارة العالمية
OECD________organization of economic,co_operation and development
منظمة التعاون الاقتصادى والتنمية
******************

inflation indicators_______مؤشرات التضخم
monatry policy_______ السياسة النقدية
budget_________ميزانية
undertake_______ تتولى
long-term loans________ قروض طويلة المدى
marketing_______ التسوق
exchange rates________ اسعار الصرف
debt relief________ تخفيض الدين
management_______ ادارة
disbuesement of funds_______ تصفية مالية
financing________ تمويل
creditors________المقرضون
debtor______ مدين
shares of stock________ اسهم فى البورصة
fiscal ******_________لنافذة الضريبية
assessment__________ القيمة الضريبية المقدرة
sector_____ قطاع
deposites______ودائع
facillities________ تسهيلات
average________ معدل
capitalism________ الراسمالية
manor_______اقطاعية
income_______ الدخل
,copany.firm,corporation_______شركة
earnings_______عوائد
puplic tax_________الضريبة العامة
payment________مدفوعات
revenue________ الايرادات
expenditure____المصروفات
industrial free zone________ المناطق الحرة الصناعية
houshold sector_______قطاع استهلاكى
support________دعم
excise duty________ضريبة استهلاكية
surtax______ضريبة اضافية
bankruptcy________ افلاس
taxevasion______ تهرب ضريبى
baragain______ صفقة
balance______ميزان
open door policcccy______ سياسة الانفتاح

----------


## ajluni top

[align=center]that is great job friend
keep going[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

thanks

----------


## ajluni top

الموضوع منقول لقسم الترجمه ومشكور اخوي

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

Thanks...........

----------


## الاء

شكراااا

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا

----------


## edawaimeh

thaaaaaannnnnnnkkkkkkkkkkssssssssss :SnipeR (49):

----------

